# Gun Recomendations



## mrz0703 (Feb 21, 2006)

Alright, You guys are all talking about .222 and .223... I am just seeing what you think the best coyote gun is. I am also not planning on shooting over 200 yards so take thta into account if it matters, but any recomendations?

Also I have seen alot in magazines about the new coyote load for shotguns. does anybody here use a shotgun and if so how does it work?

Thank you all for you help :sniper:


----------



## Diamond lake resident (Feb 17, 2006)

Hello to be completly honest with you and i think if you go to most sport shops ou will hear the same, i recently purched a new ruger savage .204 caliber rifle which i got sighted to jsut over 2 inches at 300 yards. the whole gun package was around 450.00 on sale and the hornady varmit loads are reasonable also around 15.00 for 20 per box... if i was you i would go out and try the .204 i have shot coyotes from 75-just under 320 yards with it and dropped them dead. just this last weekend i went out witha few friends while we ahd school off and we ended up with 4 yotes for 6 people. i shot a older male jsut under 250 yds ona dead run stright at our caller nad stopped it in its tracks, they are very territoryal in February considering its there mating season. And as far as shot guns and loads, Yes they will work at close to mid range probably no farther than 50-60 yards with 00 buck shot and is excelent is brushy terrain where close fast action will occur, only disavantage is if your goign to sell the hides there pretty tore up.

Hope this helps you out, and Hope to hear from you with some success.
Kelly


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

I would go with the 22-250 rifle. It always performs flawlessly on Yotes :beer:


----------



## Gooseman678 (Nov 17, 2003)

i also have a 204. love the gun. i have mine dead on at 300 yards. Miss gudged the distance on a big male this weekend. shot right over him at about 375 yards. guess i gotta get used to the new gun alittle more. i shoot 40 hornday vmax. at 100 yards it shoots 3-4 inches high. i suggest this cal.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Are you worried about fur at all or are you just worried about putting the coyote down? Are most of your shots going to be 200 (at a bait pyle for instance) or are you calling

If your worried about the fur 204 if you just want them dead shoot your deer rifle or a 22-250 and you won't have any worries. If your calling 223,22-250,204 they all work


----------



## Haakon Johnson (Feb 24, 2006)

in my opinion .204! Ive only heard good things about them and thats what im gonna get next year! All my friends with 22-.250 are switching!


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

For close range, 200 yards and down the .223 is fine.

For longer shots, out to 350+ yards the .22-250 is perfect.

For long range shots, out to 500+ yards and windy days the .243 is king.

But in my opinion the best all around coyote caliber is the .22-250, it is very flat, and is capiable in doing anything the .223 will do and it will also do almost anything the .243 will do, factory ammo is higher than the the .223 but usually cheaper than the .243.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Remington 7400 said:


> For close range, 200 yards and down the .223 is fine.
> 
> For longer shots, out to 350+ yards the .22-250 is perfect.
> 
> For long range shots, out to 500+ yards and windy days the .243 is king.


Yep that about sums it up, except that with the proper bullet and placement the 200 yard number for the .223 is a little conservative in my opinion.

Larry


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

.22-250 :lol: :lol: :beer: my Savage M11FXP
.223  
:sniper: :sniper: :sniper:


----------

